# Good news on my road tax!



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As many of you know I imported my 1982 Jeep Cherokee when I came to Portugal about 18 months ago.

The car passed all the matriculation etc but because of it's 5.9 litre V8 engine I got hit with an annual road tax bill of E773.

I joined the ACP recently for about E80 a year & the Classicos section for a further E60 or so and within days have received my declaration that I take to the financas offices to have the car registered as free of road tax. 

I haven't been to the financas yet and appreciate there's many a slip twixt cup & lip but am told they'll grant the exemption automatically when I present the declaration.

I'd call that E140 a year membership to be money bloody well spent! 

I didn't know it when I did my import but now know the ACP Classicos also do matriculation and I'd bet that when they do it, you also get the exemption as part of the service so my advice would be to use them for that rather than an independent agent.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Great news


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Whilst it's great news for me I reckon it goes further than that because it proves that new immigrants can import a big engined classic & not get stuck with the obscene road tax con.

I'll talk to ACP Classicos tomorrow, investigate further & will report back asap.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

*Travellingman*, that's great news, please do let us know what else you find out from ACP.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

well done, think most countries now penalize big engined cars


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Just to give you an update:

I went to my local financas office today and gave them my registration document, the ACP exemption certificate & my fiscal number. 

The guy looked it over and told me to come back any time in April because he couldn't process whatever he has to process until then but that all the paperwork is in order and that my road tax charge would drop to ZERO! 

I've also emailed ACP Classicos to ask a few questions about their matriculation service and am still awaiting a reply. When it arrives, I'll post that as well.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

"and that my road tax charge would drop to ZERO!"

can you get that confirmed in blood as other normally extremely up to date and reliable information says

"Vehicle tax (Imposto Automóvel) must be paid for all classic cars
Vehicles made before 1960 are taxed at a lower rate"


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll only know for sure when I go to do it in April but according to ACP Classicos & the guy at the financas office the cost will now be zero.

I'll post the outcome when I actually go to do it.


----------

